# Accomodation in ...



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Romania ski :: tourist info
You can find all the hotels in the main resorts of Romania. Beside the pictures of the hotels you can find details about price, address, web address of the hotels, e-mail and telephone number etc. Check out the hotels in Predeal, from 5 stars to 2 ( can find anything you want ): Romania ski :: tourist info

PS
This is not posted as spam.. it`s for helping people who want to visit Romania. Thank you


----------

